# Which higher end brand?



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have about 2 dozen pipes. My nicest pipes are Petersons, Savinellis and a Stanwell (all nice pipes). I just ordered an estate Peterson from the Sherlock Holmes series, which are very nice pipes. However, lately I've been thinking of adding a higher end pipe ($150-250 range).

Specifically, I'm mainly thinking about Dunhill, Ser Jacopo, Charatan, a higher end Peterson (like the Sherlock Holmes I just ordered, but new, or one of the other higher end series), maybe a handmade Danish from a number of makers, a higher end Savinelli, and Castello. I now have a pretty decent collection of both Petes and Savs (and one of my favorites is a Karl Erik freehand) so I don't really have a big preference between the more artistic Italian pipes or a Danish, or the more traditional Irish and British pipes.

I'm especially interested in the Dunhill, Charatan, Castello or Ser Jacopo (and to narrow to two would be Dunhill and Ser Jacopo), but I'm definitely open to all I mentioned and to suggestions I may not have considered.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

My Castello is an amazing pipe, as is my Cavicchi and you could get one of his pipes new in your price range if you want a new pipe. If you go with a Dunhill I'd say get one from the 60's or earlier. If you are going to go with an expensive Peterson you could get a very nice pre-Republic, Irish Free State or Patent-Era pipe for that money. Don't know much about Ser Jacopo or Charatan so I can't comment on those. If you've never smoked a Castello I'd say go with one of those. I think every pipe smoker should smoke a Castello at least once in his life. It will give you a great benchmark against which to judge every other pipe you smoke.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

As for the Dunhills, I started a thread asking about them. The overwhelming consensus was that Dunhills are great pipes, especially the pre 1967 Dunhills. However, there are other great pipes out there as well and unless you just HAVE to have a Dunhill, you can probably do just as well for less with some of the other makers.

That being said, I was finally able to pick up a 1966 Dunhill from MadHatter when he lost his friggin' mind and sold a bunch of pipes for half what he paid! It is one of my absolute favorites. Great balance, wonderful draw and just feels right. Do I have other pipes that I like as much? Yes, including a basket pipe that was my very first pipe, a Peterson Kapet (around $60), a Neerup that looks very similar to the Dunhill (under $60).

So, what's my point? Uh, I'm not sure. I think I forgot the question. Anyway, see if you can pick up a pre-'67 Dunhill for a reasonable price. Although I've never smoked a Pete Sherlock Holmes pipe, the bulldog shape calls to me every time I look at a pipe/tobacco e-tailer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought this one for my uncle Pat for Christmas he loves it!

The Tinder Box


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Jeff10236 said:


> I have about 2 dozen pipes. My nicest pipes are Petersons, Savinellis and a Stanwell (all nice pipes). I just ordered an estate Peterson from the Sherlock Holmes series, which are very nice pipes. However, lately I've been thinking of adding a higher end pipe ($150-250 range).
> 
> Specifically, I'm mainly thinking about Dunhill, Ser Jacopo, Charatan, a higher end Peterson (like the Sherlock Holmes I just ordered, but new, or one of the other higher end series), maybe a handmade Danish from a number of makers, a higher end Savinelli, and Castello. I now have a pretty decent collection of both Petes and Savs (and one of my favorites is a Karl Erik freehand) so I don't really have a big preference between the more artistic Italian pipes or a Danish, or the more traditional Irish and British pipes.
> 
> I'm especially interested in the Dunhill, Charatan, Castello or Ser Jacopo (and to narrow to two would be Dunhill and Ser Jacopo), but I'm definitely open to all I mentioned and to suggestions I may not have considered.


Personally, if you're going to go Dunhill, buy a well-maintained one from their best days, 1960s or earlier. Today's Dunhills are certainly nice pipes, but there isn't anything special or unique about them other than their name. They're good, but terribly overpriced. If you want a classic, high-end English pipe right now look at Ashton, Ferndown, or Northern Briars.

Castello is certainly a good choice. Another high-end Italian maker worth looking into is Ardor. Some of their pipes are a little to wild looking for me, but they are great smokers and some more conservative ones are there to be had.

Don't count out some domestic pipe makers like Rad Davis, Mark Tinsky, etc.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't have experience with several of the high end pipes you're considering. But if I was going to spend $200 on a pipe, it'd be a 1950s/1960s Dunhill.

You might also look at Il Ceppo (IL Ceppo Pipes - Italian Pipes).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> Don't count out some domestic pipe makers like Rad Davis, Mark Tinsky, etc.


Hard to catch 'em before they're sold, but Sasquatch apparently makes excellent pipes. I've seen a couple I'd REALLY like to own! Briar, Sweat & Tears


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ChronoB said:


> Don't count out some domestic pipe makers like Rad Davis, Mark Tinsky, etc.


+1

at that price range, you could get an "artisan" pipe directly from the maker in the style, shape, finish, stem you choose.

i'd also recomment Paul Hubbart of Larrysson Pipes.
i own 2 of his pipes ("the bun", and a club pipe in a _Belge_ shape). they're beautiful, and the most important part, they are great smokers with open airways.
*for some reason, i can't open his page where i work.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Some nice suggestions here. Not sure how I missed Ashton, they have some very interesting pipes. Also, some of the Americans- I've seen some very nice Rad Davis and Elliotf Nachwalter pipes. I'll check some of the newer custom guys too, but generally their _starting_ prices tend to be around the top of my price range. So, I'm not sure if I'd be better off with a lower end custom/artisan pipe or a top of the line mass produced pipe (Dunhill, Ashton, top end Peterson, etc). Anyway, keep the suggestions coming. The more brands I have in mind the better- most likely I'll go with an estate pipe so I'm not just going to go for one style from one make, I'll have a few in mind and go with the best overall deal (price, quality, condition, etc.).

BTW- it may make a difference in your suggestions. While I do collect things, I am not necessarily a collector. Whatever I buy I will smoke. I don't see myself ever buying a pipe, even if down the road I buy a $500 or even $5000 pipe, and just sitting it on a shelf. To me, the purpose of a pipe is to provide a nice smoke. So, anything with too much collector value to smoke, too expensive to smoke, great looking pipes that don't smoke better than a basket pipe, etc. are not interesting to me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> The more brands I have in mind the better- most likely I'll go with an estate pipe so I'm not just going to go for one style from one make, I'll have a few in mind and go with the best overall deal (price, quality, condition, etc.).


If it's estates you're after -- Sasieni Four Dot and Two Dot pipes! They come along fairly frequently on ebay and if you don't worry about missing a few, you might score one fairly cheap. I got a Sasieni Four Dot for $105 and a Two Dot for $112 and they were like brand new pipes. Just beautiful and absolutely top notch smokers, both of them. Gotta get the ones from 1976 or earlier. The old Sasieni pipes were super.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IHT said:


> +1
> 
> at that price range, you could get an "artisan" pipe directly from the maker in the style, shape, finish, stem you choose.
> 
> ...


+1 on this. For that kind of money, get a pipe no one else has.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, I've decided to go with one of the more mainstream manufacturers rather than a custom (my budget puts me at entry level for custom, and I figure at entry level for that quality, I'm better off with a manufactured pipe rather than an entry-level custom). I'm going with an estate to get the most for my money (probably).

It occurred to me that the Peterson Sherlock Holmes is a lower end high end pipe (if that makes sense)- new they seem to go for $150-400 depending upon the specific pipe, mostly in the $200s. So, I have my high end English or Irish pipe for now (I'll still get a Dunhill, Ashton, or similar at some point), but I'm leaning towards Italian at the moment.

So, which one would you pick? Castello, Radice, Bonfiglioli, Ser Jacopo, or Ascorti. I _think_ I'm leaning towards a Ser Jacopo or Ascorti. Though, I could easily see going with a Sasieni (British) this time instead.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Jeff10236 said:


> Also, some of the Americans- I've seen some very nice Rad Davis and Elliotf Nachwalter pipes. I'll check some of the newer custom guys too, but generally their _starting_ prices tend to be around the top of my price range. So, I'm not sure if I'd be better off with a *lower end custom/artisan pipe* or a top of the line mass produced pipe (Dunhill, Ashton, top end Peterson, etc).


i think you should, for your next pipe, investigate a custom made pipe a littler further.
your idea of a "lower end pipe" being the only thing in your price range is flawed.
majority of artisan pipe makers don't have "lower end pipes", it basically comes down to the finish and stem accouterments.

i would take any custom (to your design) artisan pipe over a "mass produced pipe" any day of the week and twice on sunday. 
they'll be better made; most likely smoke better; be nearly exactly like you wanted it; have a more open draw; unless it's a highly bent pipe, i'd bet that it also would pass a huge fluffy cleaner with ease; and most likely be cheaper (depending on the pipe maker you go with).
but if i were to go with a "mass produced" type of pipe, and in your price range, you could easily snag a Cavicchi.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

IHT said:


> ...but if i were to go with a "mass produced" type of pipe, and in your price range, you could easily snag a Cavicchi.


All of the above advice is excellent from a man who knows his pipes. I have no experience with custom ordering a pipe, so I can't add anything there.

However, I recently picked up my first Cavicchi from Mad Hatter and it is an amazing pipe. The workmanship is exceptional, the drilling perfect and the draw wide, wide open. Every time I smoke this pipe my appreciation for it grows. I'm not very experienced when it comes to high end pipes, but I have owned a Castello, a Tinsky and now this Cavicchi and I have to say that, while the Castello is fantastic, I think the Cavicchi is in every way as good a pipe. For the money, I don't think they can be beat.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

You can get a new Sasieni four dot for $68 and an eight dot for $80 at pipesandcigars.com.


----------

